# Drugs, drugs, drugs!



## busta12 (Dec 1, 2021)

fairly new TM here, ~4 months, A1 Inbound... check this out...

1) fellow TM hits a GPM with his RC, not too bad, but gets sent to nurse for drug screen protocol, he fails, but told "well, you have to keep taking the test until you pass, but at your expense, $250 a pop."
what in the holy hell is this insanity??! PE on PE crash, drugs, but dude was back at work the next shift and has been since. took all the teeth out of Target's drug policy to anyone who heard the story, and that was pretty much the entire DC. 
total bullshit. 
2) was throwing in a trailer with a dude from A2 on OT, dude was hitting his pen the entire shift. bragging that its 90% THC, and by the end of the shift dude was so high i simply told him to get out of the trailer. i started paying attention and talking to other TM's, SO MANY TM's are hitting their pens all shift its not even rare to see. had a dude tell me that he drives 1.5 hours to work at Target because "they don't test."
i could not give a rip if you do drugs, but not before a 6am shift start or during the f*cking shift please!!! with the number of near misses of RC on people accidents every shift, I would greatly prefer if my f-cking RC driver was not high when ripping around on a 3 ton piece of equipment.
3) all the people smoking out on shift and bragging about it, say they "keep 2 pennies in their pocket in case they get hit with a random test." no idea what this sh-t means or how it works, i'm just thinking what kind of gladiator academy are they running here that this is how people plan for their day. prison yard rules. 

the drugs are concerning to me because i've jumped out of the way more than 10 times in my short tenure. 
its a total bullsh*t "policy." 

and don't get me started on...

a) if a crackhead can find the reply button on an email and can magically spell their name correctly in the response, Target will hire them at a strong hourly rate (even if they can not do any of the work), + give them $3000 after 3 months, and make their fellow TM's train them, carry them and do all their work until that bonus check clears and they split. 
rinse and repeat. 
love when they bring me some wanna-be thug, baggy pants, tatted to sh*t, including all over their face, and ask me to spend the next 12 hours with this psychopath. good times.
causes total Vietnam vibes... "I don't even want to know your f-cking name until you been here in-country for at least 6 months... now, go f*ck off!"
b) favoritism by OMs. in my tenure, they are some TM's that I have never seen in ART. one couple (dating, not married!) that always get the same BS assignment together. a girl who always does the smalls. EVERY. SINGLE. SHIFT. but if you're a worker and can get sh*t done, you're in ART every weekend, all weekend, and if you're really good, you get to throw for 3 days straight, 12 hours a day. when i throw 12K, the reward? a super short, half hearted shout out on next start up. and back to a trailer.
c) when I work OT, there is an OM who literally is a sado-masochistic psycho... all day, yelling, threatening, dragging people to HR, just a total dysfunctional freak. result? people want and need OT but just can't deal with mental torture of this jerk. its insane. so what is the mgmt opinion on this?? they love him. because its all about keeping the slaves rowing via threats and intimidation. i have not started a shift without being terminated if I do this or that. every single shift there is some threat of being fired. have not missed a day in four months.

bottom line.... this place might make more profit if they pitched a tent over the place and charged admission. total sh*t show....


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 1, 2021)

Have you had a vacation lately? Or a leave of absence? Sounds like your DC could use some reminders of what it looks like when good people leave and all they have are the screw-ups.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 1, 2021)

Weed does not impair judgment or reaction time.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 1, 2021)

Wait! Tou're allowed to smoke/vape in the warehouse???


----------



## Oops (Dec 1, 2021)

Of course you're not allowed to smoke/vape in the warehouse.  Even outside during a fire drill someone got told to put their cigarette out and to put their phones away.


----------



## Oops (Dec 1, 2021)

One thing I see is new people on reach trucks and triples -- and there's people who have been begging to train on other equipment long before they were ever hired.  So infuriating.


----------



## WHS (Dec 2, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> Weed does not impair judgment or reaction time.


I'm super pro weed but come on man.  Bad takes like help no one.  Weed 100% affects judgement and reaction time


----------



## happygoth (Dec 2, 2021)

GuestServiceICryEve said:


> I'm super pro weed but come on man.  Bad takes like help no one.  Weed 100% affects judgement and reaction time


Lol, yeah I thought I'd missed a memo. It's been decades since the last time I smoked, but I sure remember that I wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed when buzzed. From what I hear, pot these days is a lot stronger than it was back then so, yikes.


----------



## Luck (Dec 2, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Wait! Tou're allowed to smoke/vape in the warehouse???


No, and it has nothing to do with Target corporate policy either.
As one of the top 5 food distributors in the nation Target DCs are subject to all FDA/USDA etc. Regulations regarding food which means among other things, absolutely no smoking in the building. 

If it's that bad an anonymous tip to an inspector might do the ticket. 

Anyway yes its bullshit. Yes it's asinine and I know for fact they knew that these issues would arise and the safety management in the corporation are throwing fits over everything, but at the end of the day the management has such a high turnover rate of their own what can be done? 

There are zero consequences for anything anymore so just be as safe as you can and ride out the storm until eventually someone is killed and Target starts to pretend to care again. 

It's sad but that's what it's going to take at this point.


----------



## brizzality (Dec 2, 2021)

People vape, hit equipment and racks, damage product intentionally, on cell phones, hiding not doing work, on drugs and drunk, etc at my dc all the time. Our inbound dept has at least half a dozen felons including a convicted rapists. (Statutory he says) anyway, the answer is no, target doesn’t care…they do care if you’ve been vaccinated i hear. It is a JOKE


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Dec 2, 2021)

brizzality said:


> People vape, hit equipment and racks, damage product intentionally, on cell phones, hiding not doing work, on drugs and drunk, etc at my dc all the time. Our inbound dept has at least half a dozen felons including a convicted rapists. (Statutory he says) anyway, the answer is no, target doesn’t care…they do care if you’ve been vaccinated i hear. It is a JOKE



They hire anything with a pulse.  Don't matter if your a drug addict,  felon, pedo. Etc..  as long as you have a pulse.
And the funniest part is they all do 30-40% max and are hitting their 90 days.
People get caught opening food and drinks and eating them but still have jobs.

Then everyday you come in and they threaten everyone about working to the bell or get a ca yet the previous shift has hundreds lined up at the time clock 10-15 mins before the bell.

We have alot of merit positions filled by pedophiles.   And some of the articles of the charges are extremely disturbing.  But nobody wants the merit jobs so if you apply you get it.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 2, 2021)

Suddenly, I really get why I catch so many mispicks.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 3, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> They hire anything with a pulse.  Don't matter if your a drug addict,  felon, pedo. Etc..  as long as you have a pulse.
> And the funniest part is they all do 30-40% max and are hitting their 90 days.
> People get caught opening food and drinks and eating them but still have jobs.
> 
> ...


“They do 30-40 % max and are hitting their 90 days” 😂😂😂 for real tho


----------



## RWTM (Dec 3, 2021)

brizzality said:


> People vape, hit equipment and racks, damage product intentionally, on cell phones, hiding not doing work, on drugs and drunk, etc at my dc all the time. Our inbound dept has at least half a dozen felons including a convicted rapists. (Statutory he says) anyway, the answer is no, target doesn’t care…they do care if you’ve been vaccinated i hear. It is a JOKE


People need to be trained better


----------



## RWTM (Dec 3, 2021)

busta12 said:


> fairly new TM here, ~4 months, A1 Inbound... check this out...
> 
> 1) fellow TM hits a GPM with his RC, not too bad, but gets sent to nurse for drug screen protocol, he fails, but told "well, you have to keep taking the test until you pass, but at your expense, $250 a pop."
> what in the holy hell is this insanity??! PE on PE crash, drugs, but dude was back at work the next shift and has been since. took all the teeth out of Target's drug policy to anyone who heard the story, and that was pretty much the entire DC.
> ...


Is this why IB has so many receiving errors


----------



## RWTM (Dec 3, 2021)

busta12 said:


> fairly new TM here, ~4 months, A1 Inbound... check this out...
> 
> 1) fellow TM hits a GPM with his RC, not too bad, but gets sent to nurse for drug screen protocol, he fails, but told "well, you have to keep taking the test until you pass, but at your expense, $250 a pop."
> what in the holy hell is this insanity??! PE on PE crash, drugs, but dude was back at work the next shift and has been since. took all the teeth out of Target's drug policy to anyone who heard the story, and that was pretty much the entire DC.
> ...


1) Safety 2) Quality 3) Productivity


brizzality said:


> People vape, hit equipment and racks, damage product intentionally, on cell phones, hiding not doing work, on drugs and drunk, etc at my dc all the time. Our inbound dept has at least half a dozen felons including a convicted rapists. (Statutory he says) anyway, the answer is no, target doesn’t care…they do care if you’ve been vaccinated i hear. It is a JOKE


People need to be trained better


Johnyj7657 said:


> They hire anything with a pulse.  Don't matter if your a drug addict,  felon, pedo. Etc..  as long as you have a pulse.
> And the funniest part is they all do 30-40% max and are hitting their 90 days.
> People get caught opening food and drinks and eating them but still have jobs.
> 
> ...


“They do 30-40 % max and are hitting their 90 days” 😂😂😂 for real tho


----------



## RedRevolution (Dec 9, 2021)

Does Target hold DC Job fairs at prisons?  Our DC has couple prisons near it.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Dec 9, 2021)

RedRevolution said:


> Does Target hold DC Job fairs at prisons?  Our DC has couple prisons near it.


We have a guy that said to me “I’m not used to this cold, I haven’t had to deal with it in 10 years”. Dudes been in prison for a decade!


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 9, 2021)

Not Target but the DC I work at is the same. They’re all the same, no matter the company…all of em are private prisons in the most literal sense. I don’t know about Target but at my company they had us watch an instructional video on active shooter situations. Now, what does this mean? It’s akshually not because spree shootings are an infamous and horrific media frenzy that prompts the Internet to hold down its collective capslock key in Facebook comments. It’s because corporate knows full well that their lack of recruiting standards is extremely reckless and holds a significant risk of such a situation occurring (like I always say, if you don’t like active shooters, don’t hire them). It also means that despite knowing that tightening up background checks and not hiring violent offenders would majorly cut down on the total number of ricochets zinging around, they keep right on bussing them in because they looked at the data and it says the increased risk of you being murdered and/or sexually assaulted at work is an acceptable risk vs the added expense of reading resumes and not hiring anybody who shows a prison ID when they get hired. If there’s anything that proves beyond doubt that corp is full of clinical psychopaths, this is it. Just something to 🤔 about while you take their money!


----------



## happygoth (Dec 10, 2021)

Nah, we all have to get that training.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Dec 11, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Suddenly, I really get why I catch so many mispicks.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Dec 11, 2021)

Not to worry. We have it all under control SeasonalDude.  It's all falling into pieces.  Uhh, I mean PLACE.  Falling into places!  Yeah.

The DC has active shooter training.  Run, hide, or fight.  Some guy in vid is picking up this swingline guillotine paper trimmer and I'm thinking all that's going to do is slow you down man.  Get the hell out of there and grab a blade or shepherds / dockplate hook instead!


----------



## RWTM (Mar 23, 2022)

busta12 said:


> fairly new TM here, ~4 months, A1 *Inbound*


Aye, just remembered you were in inbound. _Was curious_…. How many OM’s does IB have on a key at a time?

I guess IB needed some muscle and my OM flexed me down there.


----------



## Hal (Mar 23, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Aye, just remembered you were in inbound. _Was curious_…. How many OM’s does IB have on a key at a time?
> 
> I guess IB needed some muscle and my OM flexed me down there.


Depends on building type, head count and volume. Typically it's two per department per shift. It can range from 1.5 to 2. The .5 being a mid who works part of 2 shifts. So an a-key mid or a b-key mid. 

But things happenn promotions, exec turnover etc which can impact the number. If the OM is the exec trainer for the department you may have a couple of trainees or an intern or two. 

Or sometimes if a shift is struggling they may send a more experienced OM to get another set of eyes and try and figure out what the gaps are, so you may have 3.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 23, 2022)

Hal said:


> Depends on building type, head count and volume. Typically it's two per department per shift. It can range from 1.5 to 2. The .5 being a mid who works part of 2 shifts. So an a-key mid or a b-key mid.
> 
> But things happenn promotions, exec turnover etc which can impact the number. If the OM is the exec trainer for the department you may have a couple of trainees or an intern or two.
> 
> Or sometimes if a shift is struggling they may send a more experienced OM to get another set of eyes and try and figure out what the gaps are, so you may have 3.


Thanks man.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 23, 2022)

Hal said:


> Depends on building type, head count and volume. Typically it's two per department per shift. It can range from 1.5 to 2. The .5 being a mid who works part of 2 shifts. So an a-key mid or a b-key mid.
> 
> But things happenn promotions, exec turnover etc which can impact the number. If the OM is the exec trainer for the department you may have a couple of trainees or an intern or two.
> 
> Or sometimes if a shift is struggling they may send a more experienced OM to get another set of eyes and try and figure out what the gaps are, so you may have 3.


Our building has 2 per key per department. Each key also has a flex om where they have a home department, but know all departments so they can fill in for vaca and whatnot.


----------



## targetdude1 (Mar 23, 2022)

ManMythMachine said:


> Not to worry. We have it all under control SeasonalDude.  It's all falling into pieces.  Uhh, I mean PLACE.  Falling into places!  Yeah.
> 
> The DC has active shooter training.  Run, hide, or fight.  Some guy in vid is picking up this swingline guillotine paper trimmer and I'm thinking all that's going to do is slow you down man.  Get the hell out of there and grab a blade or shepherds / dockplate hook instead!




the active shooter training is dumb because it's like covid in a way, if you run the actual numbers your odds of being in a mass shooting are almost nonexistent. Like really nonexistent, I could be wrong but I think your odds of being hit by lightning might be higher. And IIRC they've gone down over the yrs. Yet we have to dedicate a half hour of training wasted target $ (not that its my money) too it. Yes, in your mind you think how easy it would be for one to happen and it's very scary. But the actual fact is NONE of use are ever going to be in a active shooter situation. It's just the media publicizes each rare shooting to hell and high water, so your brain thinks they are everywhere. Just like covid tho, it's incredibly effective fearmongering.

What bothered  me about it is IMO if anything the training is just likely to put the idea in someone's head, when it wasnt there before. If you tell us about shootings all day, somebody is going to get a bright idea. It just increases our risk IMO. Just like the news coverage inspires copycats.

About the thread, well my place actually doesnt seem quite this bad, or bad at all, with active druggies. It's probably more an inbound thing as the dock seems crazy lol. One thing I do remember though is even 15-20 yrs ago a guy hit something with equipment, tested positive for marijuana. You'd think hitting a rack+positive test=termination, but he wasnt. He told me they legally could not fire him, they had to offer him rehab. So it could be a law thing too.

People with rap sheets, heh. But ours probably takes the cake, gangbanger guy practically bragging how he did 17 yrs for attempted murder, convicted at 15, sentenced as an adult, he loved to let ppl know all the details.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 24, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> It's probably more an inbound thing as the dock seems crazy lol.


Nah, shipping dock/NCON pit is more or if not crazier traffic wise.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Aye, just remembered you were in inbound. _Was curious_…. How many OM’s does IB have on a key at a time?
> 
> I guess IB needed some muscle and my OM flexed me down there.


This was the first time


----------



## RWTM (Apr 23, 2022)

busta12 said:


> fairly new TM here, ~4 months, A1 Inbound... check this out...
> 
> 1) fellow TM hits a GPM with his RC, not too bad, but gets sent to nurse for drug screen protocol, he fails, but told "well, you have to keep taking the test until you pass, but at your expense, $250 a pop."
> what in the holy hell is this insanity??! PE on PE crash, drugs, but dude was back at work the next shift and has been since. took all the teeth out of Target's drug policy to anyone who heard the story, and that was pretty much the entire DC.
> ...


.


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

I will never again use the IB bathrooms for f&cks sake. I’ll walk down to the GPM’ers thrown next time. Yikes


----------



## Dixielanddelight (May 12, 2022)

Congratulations to the woke mob in Minneapolis for turning distribution centers into drug dens.Meth,weed and crack are now as common as a pack of crackers on the floor.I bet in targay hq they don't have animals ripping toilet paper holders off the wall,toilet seat covers off the wall,urinating on the entire floor,taking a dump and leaving it in the toilet with no used toilet paper to be seen and putting whole rolls in the toilet to stop it up


----------



## Captain Orca (May 12, 2022)

Dog needs to up their hiring standards.  HQ sounds very liberal.


----------



## aifbeewert (May 13, 2022)

There's been TMs smoking crack in the inbound bathroom here. Not uncommon to enter a bathroom that reeks of burnt plastic sadly.


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 13, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Dog needs to up their hiring standards.  HQ sounds very liberal.


I would say more desperate than liberal. They needed bodies and wanted to take the work out of the DCs hands because they know how long of a process is to choose the right candidates. So they went the Amazon route and started hiring as many people as they could.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 13, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I would say more desperate than liberal. They needed bodies and wanted to take the work out of the DCs hands because they know how long of a process is to choose the right candidates. So they went the Amazon route and started hiring as many people as they could.



That would be my take on it too.
The stores may be able to be a little more picky because they get a better applicant flow and not as many people with hard core records are going to even try to apply.
But warehouse and kitchen work has always been a pretty good option when you need a second chance.
I've worked with a lot of ex-cons in kitchens and while a certain number slip, many are just trying to get back on their feet and on with their lives.

Right now the entire country is having a hard time getting bodies.
So they are hiring a lot of people they might not have before.
Which is good for people who need that second chance, and it's good for the people with disabilities that I work with, but it may be a bit of a challenge for folks who haven't worked under these kinds of situations before.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 13, 2022)

Last month we had a kid on b2 try and do something at the DC.  He streamed it to his friends on facebook that he was on the way to the DC with a gun and someone called the cops.  He was but a few miles from the DC before he was pulled over by the police got out and just shot himself.  Rumor is this 18 year old kid developed a relationship with the 30+ year old married OM.  She's been telling everyone she's going through a divorce and I guess the soon to be ex husband finds out about the relationship and reports it to target.  She breaks it off with him hoping to save her job and reputation and in retaliation the kid heads to target with a gun right as everyone would be coming out the front door at the end of shift. I hadn't heard of her being back at work since that happened.


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 13, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> That would be my take on it too.
> The stores may be able to be a little more picky because they get a better applicant flow and not as many people with hard core records are going to even try to apply.
> But warehouse and kitchen work has always been a pretty good option when you need a second chance.
> I've worked with a lot of ex-cons in kitchens and while a certain number slip, many are just trying to get back on their feet and on with their lives.
> ...


Exactly. I've worked Logistics/warehouse since 06 and have seen so many people who either have records or priors and work at a DC. Some do mean good and want to get back on their feet but it honestly comes down to them taking themselves out of the environment that put them there in the first place. I know they won't even apply at a store because of the "dealing with the public" and not because they don't want to but because they believe they already don't have a chance due to their past. I understand the hiring process and why they did it but at the same time there are some people that slip through that you really wonder how? I had a legit drug addict on my shift. Told people they couldn't work of they weren't high off their mind before they went in. Luckily they don't work there anymore but still had to deal with it. 

I think the way everyone pays now has played a huge role in them getting bodies. I was at an AutoZone and over heard a guy saying he gets paid $12.45 an hour. Where I live rent on a 2 bed apartment is at least $1300 so I understand their frustration with hourly pay but I think that's why everyone is struggling for people and since Target is one of the few able to pay so much more people flock to Target. The state of the country is in a state of walking a fine line of working 3 jobs or having a really good paying one that if they lost can put them even lower where they were prior


----------

